# Oatcakes...



## tomm181 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have been trying out oatcakes as a distraction from 'proper snacks' that used to be my staple diet and I am wondering what others experiences are...what other snacks do you guys eat that do not put the BG levels up and also keep the weight down...

Wish I could lose wieght faster...I know - I know - portion control & more excersize blah! blah! blah!


----------



## rossie (Jun 18, 2012)

tomm181 said:


> I have been trying out oatcakes as a distraction from 'proper snacks' that used to be my staple diet and I am wondering what others experiences are...what other snacks do you guys eat that do not put the BG levels up and also keep the weight down...
> 
> Wish I could lose wieght faster...I know - I know - portion control & more excersize blah! blah! blah!



know the feeling...only started last week and biting off my fingers...keep up the good work you are doing....i keep a bowl of cut up fruit on the side in kitchen...yuk...but it stops the nibbling....:::


----------



## tomm181 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have been told that you have to be careful of the amount of fruit that you eat, because of the amount of sugar in the fruit.  The nurse told me as an example I should not eat a whole mango in one go, but eat it in 3 peices over the day...I like fruit, but have given up my fav, grapes as they are also high in sugar...This is why I have been trying other things...nuts, but they have to much fat etc etc - it's a minefield out there!

Thanks for the encouragement - always needed, good luck & well done to you too...!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheese? There are some nice crispbreads too that don't have a huge number of carbs in them. Berries are generally considered the best fruits to eat as they are lower GI. Melon, although high GI, is actually relatively low GL (Glycaemic Load) since a piece of melon is virtually all water. GL takes into account the portion size - with GI it is calculated on a fixed portion size i.e. the amount of a food needed to provide 50g of carbs, which fr some fruits is highly unlikely to be consumed in one go!

From Wikipaedia:



> The glycemic index can be applied only to foods with a substantial carbohydrate content, as the test relies on subjects consuming an amount of the test food containing 50 g of available carbohydrate. Many fruits and vegetables (but not potatoes) contain very little carbohydrate per serving, and the average person is not likely to eat 50 g of carbohydrate from these foods. Fruits and vegetables tend to have a low glycemic index. This also applies to carrots, which were originally and incorrectly reported as having a high GI.



This is why I prefer the GL method of selecting foods suitable for maintaining good (or at least having the least impact on) blood sugar levels. (The GL Diet for Dummies is a good introduction to GL)


----------



## queenbee01 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Oat cakes are my staple*

Hello, I buy Waitrose own, rough oat cakes and the pumpkin flavored oat cakes. I only eat two for my morning snack with either humus or bean pate.  My nutritionist told me that where snacks are concerned, if you have to eat something you know you should not be eating, have it with a complex carbohydrate as this takes your body longer to break down and absorb the naughty you've just eaten. It's not meant to be a get out of jail card and allow you to eat naughty stuff just to help stop most of the sugar being stored as fat.
This may sound pretty Yuk to you, but I buy a bag of the following seeds, sesame, pumpkin, sunflower and golden linseed. I toast half of the sesame seeds and golden linseed and mix all the seeds together. I also add choped almonds or pistachio or walnuts. I always take a pot of these seeds and nuts with me and munch on them when I am out. I also sprinkle the seeds on salads and muesli. Be careful not to toast too much of the seed mix as some loose their nutritional value by heating.

Don't loose heart or motivation. I'm 18 stone and 50 next month. I am determined that I am going to get down to a a size 16 next year and maybe a size 14 the year after. The key is, not to set your self too high goals and to enjoy what you eat and do for exercise. Find an activity that you enjoy and you'll be happier sticking to it. GOOD LUCK and keep us posted on how you are doing. 


tomm181 said:


> I have been trying out oatcakes as a distraction from 'proper snacks' that used to be my staple diet and I am wondering what others experiences are...what other snacks do you guys eat that do not put the BG levels up and also keep the weight down...
> 
> Wish I could lose wieght faster...I know - I know - portion control & more excersize blah! blah! blah!


----------



## queenbee01 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Some fruit helps you to loose weight and regulate your BS.*

Hello again, my nutritionist has told me to add a small handfull of any berry fruit to my museli or as part of my daily diet. Apparently berry fruits have lots of antitoxins in them that help break down the fat and sugars in your diet. I've been adding raspberries, blue berries, strawberries, Just a small hand full mind! to my diet but it felt odd eating this amount as a snack, so I have occaisionally added two tablespoons of low fat, live plain yogurt and eaten the mixture as a dessert if I fancied something sweet.
Pears are also a good fruit to eat if you are feeling a bit shakey as they break down quickly and release their sugar which if eaten in moderation can help stabilise and prevent a hypo.



tomm181 said:


> I have been told that you have to be careful of the amount of fruit that you eat, because of the amount of sugar in the fruit.  The nurse told me as an example I should not eat a whole mango in one go, but eat it in 3 peices over the day...I like fruit, but have given up my fav, grapes as they are also high in sugar...This is why I have been trying other things...nuts, but they have to much fat etc etc - it's a minefield out there!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement - always needed, good luck & well done to you too...!!


----------



## Clarkey (Jul 5, 2012)

I snack on nuts, particulatly peacans and walnuts. But i'm trying desperately to gain weight, not lose it.


----------

